

Ask HN: What time tracking software do you use? - notduncansmith

I&#x27;m personally really dissatisfied with the state of existing time tracking tools (especially for developers), so I&#x27;m building a better solution.  I&#x27;d like to get the HN community&#x27;s feelings on the issue.<p>1.) Do you (or your company) track time at all?  Why or why not?
2.) What do you like&#x2F;dislike about your current time-tracking software?
======
i0nutzb
1\. Yes, because I like to know where my time goes (hint: now always where it
should!)

2\. I like very much automated solutions, that simply tracks focused apps. I
tried several apps (chrometa, rescuetime and paymoplus) and I found that
Paymoplus (not basic paymo!) it really suits my needs: it tracks window
titles, which basically means that I can simply search for a project name to
see how many hours I had on that in a specific day (however, it has its own
downsides; i.e. you can't make advanced stats or see working hours on a more
than one day span)

------
sumodirjo
1\. Yes. Because we are service company. We track both billable and not
billable work. We Also use Harvest. On my previous company we use WR
Timetracker self hosted. Using SaaS time tracker is way better than self
hosted (less to maintain).

2.The interface is simple, have android and ios app. What I don't like so far
from harvest is when you submit timesheet with expenses it will give you
confirmation page that have button to click below. I was thinking already
submit where I haven't because I haven't click the submit button on
confirmation page. Perhaps this is feature :)

------
jamesisaac
For freelancing, Harvest, which fits my needs perfectly.

For personal projects, I don't believe time tracking to be useful (instead I
just track completed tasks).

